# Recent harvest China's pheasants



## laobinglaogou (Mar 4, 2011)

Ammunition: 8MM steel balls
Distance: 20-30 meters


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Job! Great shooting!! Was it in flight? If it was, Awesome Shooting!!!


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

laobinglaogou said:


> Ammunition: 8MM steel balls
> Distance: 20-30 meters
> View attachment 7202
> 
> View attachment 7203


Nice catch!
Ruu


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

good shooting.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Lao, good looking bird.
Philly


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Good shooting. Got any tips for daytime pheasant shooting with catapult??


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah! you need a good bird dog...


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Flatband? after Mr. Fly tiger he losts the compition (8 cans in one mintue)with Mr.xu's dankung , seem no one in china have interest on flat band elstic slingshot.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kill man, flatbands are great.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Shooting and nice slingshot


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting!


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

good shooting there mate


----------

